# Zebra Plecos From Different Broods



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hi all. i am getting 2 more zebra plecs on saturday. i am concerned about mixing zebras from different mothers. will they gang up on the loner? or will they relish in the group setting? also, they are a bit bigger (1/4 - 1/2 inch) and i am wondering if they will fight with the smaller one...


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

With such expensive fish such as the zebra pleco (especially if you are eventually planning on breeding them years down the road when their adults) then you are better off having fish from multiple blood lines to increase the genetic diversity amongst the captive bred population or even wild caughts. 

There may be a little scuffling (although I doubt anything serious at that size), but as long as you provide them with multiple places to hide, they will evenutally sort out their ranks and things should settle down.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks pleconomous. i have heard that it only takes years to get them breeding because they are not fed properly. when they are fed properly, they grow like weeds. have i been had by believing this?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Even extremely well fed, they grow very very slowly.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to say it but thats definately false information from whoever said that. You are probably looking at 5+ years minimum before you can even dream of them showing spawning behaviour. They grow extremely slowly even when fed surplus amounts of food and given adequate space and top notch water quality. 

Beautiful fish though, its worth the wait if you end up getting them to finally breed for you.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

5 years?! wow thats a long time. i was thinking maybe 2 or 3 tops. hmmm...how big do they have to be before they show any spawning behaviours? 5 inches? or their full 6 inch potential?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

ok...so ive been doing more research, and some ppl say the only grow to just over 3 inches. whos right? 3 inches, or 6? anyone know for sure?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you know their scientific name, you can look up (relatively) definitive information on FishBase (http://www.fishbase.org).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try to do some more research on fish before you pick them up, as it's irresponsible to get into something with out knowing what you're doing. Not only does it put you in a bad situation if the care requirements are out of your scope of care or experience, but it results in a poor outcome for the fish as well. 

The youngest I have ever read of a spawn occurring with L046 is at 18 months. but I have only read this in one instance, and seems quite anomalous. All others cite ages/sizes upwards of 2 - 3 years and sizes reaching 2.5 - 3 inches as the size at first spawning. But just because they're that size doesn't mean they will spawn for sure, as there are a plethora of other conditions required for a spawn.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i have been doing research...how is it my fault that there are 10 different answers to one question?! i obviously have been doing research as i am asking what is true and not true as i have read and heard MANY things. i am not being irresposible, and it is not very nice to imply such a thing. i am being very responisble as i didnt just take the first answer thrown at me and said "oh well this must be true". i am asking questions, and getting answers, and the more answers that are the same i will believe. 

i asked about the size of the zebras at maturity becuase i had heard 2 things! being responsible, and wanting to know the truth, i came on here looking for a confirmation. and yeah i do want to breed them eventually.

not sure exactly what your issue is, but im going to asume it has something to do with me wanting to breed and sell the zebra pleco, maybe you should just keep your postings to other threads and for ppl who dont piss you off as i have done.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I just think that one needs to do more research before getting into things - this applies to anyone; you, me, doesn't matter - the fact is that if you don't research it to your full extent, it's just not right to move forward with it. And another part of it is just "paying your dues" and getting the right experience with more forgiving species/varieties to keep. I realize it's not all about experience, it's also how you utilize your resources (in many senses of the word) to keep your charges - but experience has a lot to do with how you handle creatures, and ones that are a bit more forgiving might be a bit more appropriate for your experience level:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=44168&postcount=1

My issue is not a personal one, nor does it have to be an issue with any other member here. I suggest if you have a personal issue with any member that you pm them about it rather than doing it over the public forum.

If you have an issue with me, I'd be glad to work it out with you over pm.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

sorry, ive been feeling a bit harrassed lately, and like i need to defend myself...its just my human reaction. i do get what youre saying, but i have already taken the plunge, and have my zebra. so now, what i need from the members of this forum (what she needs) is advice, and help and all the info i can get. i would like to be sucsessful at raising her, but like i said before, there are so many different things out there...if i were to research for months, i still would not have full clarity on things. how did you gain your vast knowledge of zebras? i am going to assume for a minute....but did you read alot, and talk to ppl who had owned them? (just like i am doing) but did you really get all the answers before you kept and raised one?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, I did weeks of research and talked with various keepers/breeders on international forums as well as local hobbyists/breeders, and visited them to see their set ups, as well as consulted with them (almost to the point of harassment, I'm sure ) about my own set-up. At the point which I thought I was confident I could not only keep but have the plecs thrive did I go out and get them.

Perhaps not everyone researches as much as I do, but ultimately it is up to you to know as much as you can about keeping any species.


----------

